# looking for first horse for mother/daughter share



## Duvetdays (12 September 2013)

Hi all.  We have finally decided to take the plunge and buy a horse for myself and daughter.....we will be first time owners, but both have ridden for years and have had loan horses and my daughter works at local stables most weekends.  We have someone experienced who will come with us to viewings, and will be vetting (5 stage), and have private livery space on standby.  Looking for something safe, sensible, around 15.3 - 16.3, for flatwork and jumping (daughter jumps not me, although I might get back to it).  Would really welcome any advice/pm's re your experiences, where would be good to look (dealers), any experiences of aforementioned etc. We are near Glasgow, happy to travel about an hour or so for viewings..........It is a minefield out there  lol


----------



## Kallibear (12 September 2013)

You sounds like you're doing it sensibly. Go and try loads. Make sure you don't over horse yourself. Everyone,  new owner and experienced, has intial teething problems. If your new horse is at the edge of your experience,  confidence and skill when it's being good, you're screwed when it starts to mess about!

Go for something 'easy' rather than something flashy you can 'progress' with. You'll have a lot more fun and can always upgrade later. Loose your confidence early on and it's very very hard to get it back. Never under estimate the joy of an 'easy' horse!  You can go out and about and have fun straight away. A challenge can sound appealing but honestly, it just becomes wearing quite quickly.

Forget looks, breed, age etc. Temperment is everything.  Pretty much any larger horse can compete at the level you'll want to do eventually (RC presumably? !) but if it's temperment isn't spot on (easy going and willing) then it's useless.

Don't over look older horses due to age:  they have so much to offer.  Nor youngsters with the right temperment but remember they will be inexperienced and need you to teach them everything : not easy if you yourself are still learning.

Be very suspicious of dealers as there's some dodgy ones in your area but they may have good horses. Make sure your 'experienced person' is just that and has your needs in mind, not what she'd quite likr for herself. If she recommends finding something to 'learn with' as you go along, find someone else to advise you!

Good luck. Make sure you have it vetted and try it in all situations and ask every question you can think of.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 September 2013)

Don't look at the horses eyes before you look at the feet. Good foot conformation is essential, everything else is open to preference.  

A beautiful but lame horse will empty your bank balance and your heart. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kallibear (12 September 2013)

P.s you need a realistic budget. A well schooled, well trained horse with a good attitude and some experience takes time,  money and skill to produce. I'd expect to pay at least £2500 of one, and more likely £4000 if you want something with schooling and competition experience under its belt. 

There are plenty of far cheaper horses out there but there's a reason for their price! Either they're very green and novice or they have issues, either physical or behaviour/ attitude.


----------



## Duvetdays (12 September 2013)

Thanks Kallibear - I really appreciate your response!....my daughter probably is just as sensible as me, if not more, lol.  Some horses are wonderful 'lookers' and well-bred etc, but they frighten us both, as we know they would be too much horse for us! .  I am thinking older too - between 8-15, but as you say, temperament is everything.  I had a bad experience with a young green loan horse 8 years ago and can still be a bit nervous if I don't trust the horse.  It's exciting looking though - have wanted this since I was young!  Edited - yes, we are budgeting around 2500......maybe more for right horse x


----------



## Kallibear (12 September 2013)

Have fun looking and don't rush. If you're willing to look at older horses (15yrs ish) you could get yourself a very good horse for your budget.  But don't discount youngsters because of their age either. I just sold the easiest nicest natured 6yrs old ever to a nervous family and they're having a brilliant time with him.


----------



## gallowaygirl (26 September 2013)

Hi, if you are willing to travel a little bit further afield I cannot recommend Charlotte Armstrong at CFA Performance Horses in Dumfries and Galloway highly enough. She runs a fantastic yard and takes selective horses in for schooling and sale. Her website www.cfaperformancehorses.co.uk has details of the horses she has for sale and I know of one particularly lovely 16.2 mare that is available at present. Worth a look


----------



## PolarSkye (26 September 2013)

Kallibear said:



			Go for something 'easy' rather than something flashy you can 'progress' with. You'll have a lot more fun and can always upgrade later. Loose your confidence early on and it's very very hard to get it back. Never under estimate the joy of an 'easy' horse!  You can go out and about and have fun straight away. A challenge can sound appealing but honestly, it just becomes wearing quite quickly.

Forget looks, breed, age etc. Temperment is everything.  Pretty much any larger horse can compete at the level you'll want to do eventually (RC presumably? !) but if it's temperment isn't spot on (easy going and willing) then it's useless.

Don't over look older horses due to age:  they have so much to offer.  Nor youngsters with the right temperment but remember they will be inexperienced and need you to teach them everything : not easy if you yourself are still learning.

Be very suspicious of dealers as there's some dodgy ones in your area but they may have good horses. Make sure your 'experienced person' is just that and has your needs in mind, not what she'd quite likr for herself. If she recommends finding something to 'learn with' as you go along, find someone else to advise you!

Good luck. Make sure you have it vetted and try it in all situations and ask every question you can think of.
		
Click to expand...

Very, very sound advice. Nearly four years ago my daughter and I were in the same position - but we let our hearts rule our heads . . . we wouldn't trade our beautiful silver boy for the world, but he isn't the horse we should have bought and we have had to adapt our expectations accordingly.  We fell in love with him because he was clever, pretty and could jump 1.30 with ease . . . NOT appropriate criteria for a first "proper" horse.  

You sound very sensible and the fact that you are asking for advice speaks volumes . . . I wish you the best of luck with your journey and can't wait to hear that you've found "the one" for you and your daughter .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (26 September 2013)

The only other thing I would add is keep trying horses until you find the right one for both of you . . . there is no finite number of horses you can try - and there is no rush . . . keep looking and trying until you find something that fits your "deal breaker" criteria . . . it is still a buyer's market and the right horse for the two of you is out there somewhere .  

P


----------

